# THANK YOU MS.DEBBIE



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Debbie I have seen in the current E-maginzing you are retiring from the LJs E-magazine ,I just wanted to thank you for all those years of publishing the E magazine , plus all of the many things you've done for all of us on Ljs you have also done a wonderful job as the community manager over all those years too. Your attitude has always been one of caring and being helpful when ever I've needed help. So all I can say is.
THANK THANK THANK you so very much.
Jim


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I saw that as well. I am sorry to see you go. You have always been helpful to me and have treated my concerns with compassion and professionalism. I am happy that I "met" you through this site and I hope we can remain in touch and friends.

Thank you so much! You will be missed very much! (((HUGS)))

Sheila


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Ms Debbie. 
Ça n'est qu'un au revoir


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks debbie and best wishes for all that you contuinue to do.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Indeed thanks to Ms Debbie.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Read it to Jim…thanks for posting this forum….
Best of luck to you Ms. Debbie!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Ditto to all of the above !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i ditto every word jim said and use them also as mine, wonderful, and thank you so very much, but i think i know where you can be found, lounging in your lounge chair, enjoying your retirement…lol…again, thanks so very much


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Me, too. You've done a great job as newsletter editor, Debbie. Best of luck in any new endeavors you take on!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for all the goodwill you have created here on LJ and you will be dearly missed .
I wish you all the best in the future and I hope you will engage in another capacity along the path and we may enjoy your contributions again .

Klaus


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

'preciate all you've done Debbie. Good work. You should be pleased.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Bye Debbie! Thanks for doing what you did.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks ms. Debbie. You did a great job to serve us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for everything ms Debbie.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ms. Debbie,

You have demonstrated professional Journalism and you have been a resource to many an LJ I'm sure you will be missed.

Best Wishes in any new endeavor you may try.

Thank you,


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all you have done Ms. Debbie!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I will miss you Debbie. You have always made our LJ experience better and more fun with your contributions to the site. The monthly magazine has always been a pleasure to read with your great interviews and other interesting material. Whenever I see your name I always have an image of you in my mind working in your garden, doing home improvements and all the things a person does to make a home and of course being a valuable asset to LJ at the same time. I hope retiring from LJ won't keep you away, so please continue to hang out as a member so we won't be deprived of your good company.


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

I've only been a member for a short time but I have enjoyed the E-magazine. It's always full of interesting information and entertaining. Thanks, Debbie and good luck with whatever you choose to do next!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Bet you'll miss us too.
Be well.
Bill


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms. Debbie, I appreciate all that you have done over the years for Lumberjocks and I wish you all of the best in all of your future pursuits.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

thank you Debbie for all you have done for this site


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

You will be missed be all of us ,you have done so much.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

Many thanks Ms. Debbie … you shall be greatly missed!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You have been a faithful and humble servant to us all. Thank you, Debbie!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just caught this today….... As all have said, thank you so much for you dedication and talent that you have put into LJ's. We will all miss you and your monthly LJ Mag. Take care and good luck with your next journey of life.

Will you still be "online" with us?

Is anyone taking over the " LJ Mag " ?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Ms Debbie. I appreciate all your hard work.
Lew


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Change is awesome… enjoy. You are staying on as a participant i hope.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

May I add my sentiments and endorse all the comments as well
Enjoy and fondest regards


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, it was a surprise. Deb will be missed. I appreciated her time and her input/output on these pages.


----------

